# Przenoszenie zasobow z Win do Linuxa a kodowanie

## karaluch

Problem sklada sie z 2-ch czescie pewnie razem polaczonych

1. Chcialem zamontowac pena z plikami utworzonymi na WinXP (kodowanie zapewne Windows 1250). System mam na UTF-8, wkompilowane w kernel mam  polskie i angielskie kodowania, plus utf i 1250. Testowalem rozne warianty montowania ale za kazdym razem plik np "płatnik" zamienia na "p~tnik" czy jakos tak podobnie. Pytanie jak tego dziada prawidlowo zamontowac aby nazwy plikow byly bezbledne?

```
/dev/sda1               /mnt/usb        vfat            auto,user,exec,sync,iocharset=iso8859-2    0 0
```

```
/dev/sda1               /mnt/usb        vfat            auto,user,exec,sync,iocharset=iso8859-2,codepage=1250    0 0
```

```
/dev/sda1               /mnt/usb        vfat            auto,user,exec,sync,iocharset=iso8859-2,codepage=852    0 0
```

2. Sytuacja powtarza sie w sambie. Musze przeniesc 300MB plikow z Win NT dlo gentoo. Pliki (nie przeze mnie) byly przenoszone w WinXP do Linuxa, kodowanie bylo ISO z localami dla PL. Gdy plik jest w konquerorze nazwany prawodlowo w sambie podobnie jak w punkcie 1. rypie sie nazwa. Testowalem wymuszanie roznych ustawien dla samby ale jak na razie nic z tego nie wyszlo.

```
dos charset = 852

unix charset = UTF-8

display charset = UTF-8
```

Wszystkie rady mile widziane, pozdro

----------

## syriusz21

Wklep te linijki do konsolki w takiej kolejności jak sa, a pena bedzie ci otwierac bez zadnych zmian literek ja tak zorbiłem.

```

emerge --ask dbus hal

rc-update add dbus default

rc-update add hald default
```

----------

## Piecia

Mi pomogła opcja uni_xlate w fstabie dla vfat.

----------

## Piecia

Zauważyłem mały problem, wszystko działa jeśli system jest na lokalach pl_PL ale jeśli lokale są zdefiniowane jako pl_PL.utf8 to dalej bez względu na opcje są ? zamiast niektórych diakrytyków. Jakaś idea?

[ot]ale ważny ot, jakim narzędziem mogę sprawdzić kodowanie nazwy pliku?[/ot]

----------

## przemos

sproboj tego:

```
codepage=852,iocharset=utf8
```

----------

## Piecia

 *przemos wrote:*   

> sproboj tego:
> 
> ```
> codepage=852,iocharset=utf8
> ```
> ...

 codepage mam na stałe taką w jądro, a iocharset utf8 nic nie dało. Musiałem przekopiować dane z dysku fat32 i przez to musiałem przełączyć się na pl_PL.

Swoją drogą istnieje jakiś sposób na ustawienie domyślnych parametrów mount? Część można ustawić w jądrze ale reszta dotyczy tylko konkretnego urządzenia poprzez fstab.

----------

## sebas86

 *karaluch wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> /dev/sda1               /mnt/usb        vfat            auto,user,exec,sync,iocharset=iso8859-2,codepage=1250    0 0
> ```
> ...

 

To jest dobre rozwiązanie tylko dopisać jeszcze trzeba jedną flagę dla systemu z utf8:

 *karaluch wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> /dev/sda1               /mnt/usb        vfat            auto,user,exec,sync,iocharset=iso8859-2,codepage=1250,utf8=true    0 0
> ```
> ...

 

Powinno zacząć działać, poza tym dla ntfs, vfat warto wywalić domyślny iocharset i codepage do konfiguracji jądra (osobiście uważam to za wygodniejsze - większy porządek w fstab).

----------

## Piecia

 *Piecia wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Swoją drogą istnieje jakiś sposób na ustawienie domyślnych parametrów mount? Część można ustawić w jądrze ale reszta dotyczy tylko konkretnego urządzenia poprzez fstab.

 Sam sobie odpowiem akurat przenoszę trochę danych i powróciłem do czytania manuala. Domyślne opcje można ustawić poprzez tune2fs, fakt że dla konkretnego urządzenia ale zawsze to coś. Przydałyby się jakieś globalne ustawienia z których mount by korzystał. A co do flagi utf8 to ją dopisywałem ale nie ustawiałem jej wartości na true. Sprawdzę, może zadziała.

[OT]Spotkał się ktoś z jakąś nakładką(gtk,qt,ncurses  - z naciskiem na to ostatnie)na tune2fs?[/OT]

----------

